# Clown Fish...?



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

My tank is in my office. I have a stupid officemate who always telling to have a clown fish, because she very captivated by that movie "searching for nemo". She does not know about fresh water and salt water, as long as there is water, there should be fish! So i'm planning to buy a clown fish once and for all and i'm gonna throw it in the tank right in front of her. I just want to know if those salties are ok for my P's to eat.

BTW, she doesnt know my fish are piranhas!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i want to feed that stinken nemo to my p's to. i will die real fast as soon as it hits the water.i hate it when people get mad at me for not getting prettier fish. but i think mine are pretty and 100% glad i wet with p's.


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

clown fish are an extremely expensive feeder fish. i would never do that. i dont have the money for that. i would just tell her to shut up about it and tell her the difference.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

go to petco in my area they just started selling saltwater fish and clown's =14.99 or damsel's= 3.49


----------



## WHitE*FaNG (Oct 18, 2003)

lol finding nemo


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

That is so halarious, annoying colleauges


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Check this out.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's a good one mp.
i think the salty would die before the p gets a chance to kill it
anyways, good luck with your experiment


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

oh god


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


>


 ok, I'll steal a snapshot of my annoying colleauge!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

You could feed it to your p's BUT it will die the second it hits the freshwater... so your P's better like dead fish.... And guys don't disrespect clownfish, A full grown female Maroon clown is one tough friggin fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

this clownfish idea sux, and since your doing it to upset some woman you sir are a sh*t


----------

